# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Weekly Plant discussion: Bacopa monnieri



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Plant Profile Bacopa monnieri









By Rohan Taylor

Commonly know as "Moneywort" and also known amongst Herbalists as Brahmi, Bacopa monnieri is a member of the Scropulariacase family and it is quite widespread throughout the tropics, where it can be found on the banks of slow flowing rivers and lakes.

B. monnieri is an easy to grow stem plant that will thrive in most aquariums. The plant typically grows to a height of 15 ³ 30 cm, even taller under high light conditions and will continue to grow horizontally when it reaches the waterÃs surface. The width of each stem is about 2 ³ 5 cm, based on leaf growth. The plant does not spread sideways very quickly, so the best way to increase plant density is via propagation.

The leaf is elliptic and arranged alternately along the leaf axil. The internode gap, like all stem plants is based upon lighting and other growing conditions.

B. monnieri requires moderate to high lighting (2 ³ 4 watts/gal) to do well. If kept in low-light tanks the base of the stems tend to rot. The plant tolerates a temperature range of between 15 ³ 28C, with optimal growth at about 22C. A pH tolerance of 6 ³ 7.5 and GH (hardness) of between 4 ³ 20dH makes the plant suitable for most aquariums. Separate each stem and plant individually. This will result in better growth and the lower leaves will still receive some light as the plant grows taller. Once planted there is little else to worry about with B. monnieri, as it will grow quite happily with little attention from you. Nutrient deficiencies are not readily visible, however, growth does slow. In tanks with high light and plenty of nutrients, the plant will grow well, but not exhibit explosive growth like some plants (ie Hygrophilia sp.)









There are two easy ways to propagate this plant. The first is to wait until there is sufficient vertical growth; at which point white roots will start appearing at some leaf nodes. When the roots are about a half-inch long, cut the stem · inch below the roots and plant. The second method is to allow the plant to continue growing once it has reached the surface, where it will start to grow horizontally and put roots out at each leaf node. Allow these roots to grow to about 2² long, then cut each root section and plant. The second option is best used if you want to propagate a large number of stems.

B. monnieri can be used for aquascaping as a background plant to fill in spaces and cover the back of the tank. The leaf shape and light green foliage makes it a good contrast plant. Use the plant in the middle of the tank, but remember to keep its height down so that it does not shade the other plants.

Rohan Taylor lives in Melbourne Australia and has his own WEB site

Rohans' Aquaria


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Plant Profile Bacopa monnieri









By Rohan Taylor

Commonly know as "Moneywort" and also known amongst Herbalists as Brahmi, Bacopa monnieri is a member of the Scropulariacase family and it is quite widespread throughout the tropics, where it can be found on the banks of slow flowing rivers and lakes.

B. monnieri is an easy to grow stem plant that will thrive in most aquariums. The plant typically grows to a height of 15 ³ 30 cm, even taller under high light conditions and will continue to grow horizontally when it reaches the waterÃs surface. The width of each stem is about 2 ³ 5 cm, based on leaf growth. The plant does not spread sideways very quickly, so the best way to increase plant density is via propagation.

The leaf is elliptic and arranged alternately along the leaf axil. The internode gap, like all stem plants is based upon lighting and other growing conditions.

B. monnieri requires moderate to high lighting (2 ³ 4 watts/gal) to do well. If kept in low-light tanks the base of the stems tend to rot. The plant tolerates a temperature range of between 15 ³ 28C, with optimal growth at about 22C. A pH tolerance of 6 ³ 7.5 and GH (hardness) of between 4 ³ 20dH makes the plant suitable for most aquariums. Separate each stem and plant individually. This will result in better growth and the lower leaves will still receive some light as the plant grows taller. Once planted there is little else to worry about with B. monnieri, as it will grow quite happily with little attention from you. Nutrient deficiencies are not readily visible, however, growth does slow. In tanks with high light and plenty of nutrients, the plant will grow well, but not exhibit explosive growth like some plants (ie Hygrophilia sp.)









There are two easy ways to propagate this plant. The first is to wait until there is sufficient vertical growth; at which point white roots will start appearing at some leaf nodes. When the roots are about a half-inch long, cut the stem · inch below the roots and plant. The second method is to allow the plant to continue growing once it has reached the surface, where it will start to grow horizontally and put roots out at each leaf node. Allow these roots to grow to about 2² long, then cut each root section and plant. The second option is best used if you want to propagate a large number of stems.

B. monnieri can be used for aquascaping as a background plant to fill in spaces and cover the back of the tank. The leaf shape and light green foliage makes it a good contrast plant. Use the plant in the middle of the tank, but remember to keep its height down so that it does not shade the other plants.

Rohan Taylor lives in Melbourne Australia and has his own WEB site

Rohans' Aquaria


----------

